# I thought I knew everything ...



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

What started this out is I have a friend who is wheel chair bound. The other day I found a transport wheelchair at a garage sale. It had a bolt missing 
on the L/H brake, easy fix until I looked up on the web a part that might work. 

I typed in barrel vs. binder post. Take a look at all the hardware some I never saw.
https://www.google.com/search?q=BAR...eHv-TPAhXJHT4KHaYqAu0QsAQINg&biw=1024&bih=721


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Would you like that in SAE or metric?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> What started this out is I have a friend who is wheel chair bound. The other day I found a transport wheelchair at a garage sale. It had a bolt missing
> on the L/H brake, easy fix until I looked up on the web a part that might work.
> 
> I typed in barrel vs. binder post. Take a look at all the hardware some I never saw.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=BAR...eHv-TPAhXJHT4KHaYqAu0QsAQINg&biw=1024&bih=721


the more we think we know, we find out how little we know..LOL...I look through hardware catalogs just to see whats out there and if I come across a time I need something I have a better idea of whats out there, and still am amazed at all the different connectors and fasteners that are made..


----------

